# FA down again?



## Lt_Havoc (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I currently cant reach FA. Get a "Cam connect to server" error all the time, as the whole site isnt reacheble. Can somone tak a look into this, please?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, it's down 

Last report was "the box is dead" so it's not responding right now and they're working on it.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Apr 28, 2008)

As I expected......


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 28, 2008)

In the future, please try and and use the Status forums for updates on FA rather than creating new posts. We're aware, and are working on it. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------

